# What Carburetor to Buy



## Jeff Sensenbrenner (Apr 5, 2016)

Brand New to this forum,

I have bought a 68 GTO 400 3 speed convertible. I need a new Carb, looking at the Holley 0-76750BL 750 CFM Ultra Double Pumper seen at Jegs, Amazon has them for around 580.00. would like to spend less tho but want to maximize engine performance. any recommendations on a new Carb?

Thank You

Jeff


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 
You have posted on the wrong page, this is for the 2004-2006 GTOs.
The best carb for your car would be the original QJet, have you considered rebuilding it?
You may want to read some info here to help make your decision.

Cliffs High Performance Quadrajets :: Qjet Carburetor Rebuild Kits, Parts, Quadrajet Rebuilding, Quadrajet Parts, Bushing Kits, Carb Tuning


----------



## Jeff Sensenbrenner (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you for responding so quick. I cannot identify the carb on the car. there are no numbers on the carb in the front. t is a Holley, only number I can find (searched like crazy) is on the horn but nothing matches. 6R5533B is the number on the horn.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a '67 QJet #7037262 I just rebuilt that I am going to be selling that would work but it is set up for a TH-400 automatic.
My original 703 is with Cliff for rebuild and replating.
The best carb for your car would be a QJet, wait for some of the other guys here to chime in, these carbs are getting harder to find but maybe someone has one closer to your date and set up.
If not this one would work just fine, either order the kit from Cliff for your set up or have him do it for you.
If it is a QJet the numbers will be on the driver's side.
Here are some pics of my carb being rebuilt, it is in excellent condition and has been running great on my car.


----------



## Jeff Sensenbrenner (Apr 5, 2016)

Awesome Thanks Goat Roper!!


----------



## Jeff Sensenbrenner (Apr 5, 2016)

believe I Identified the Carb. It appears to match up to the Holley 0-9381 Model 4160 Competition 830 CFM. Maybe a rebuild would be best. But, don't know who can do it for me or how much that would cost, never had one rebuilt.


----------



## Jeff Sensenbrenner (Apr 5, 2016)

Here is the one in my car. Looks just like the 9381


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I am not sure what type choke the '68 has, on the '67 it has a divorced choke on the manifold like in this pic.
I wouldn't waste any money rebuilding that 850, it isn't the right carb for your engine.

Ames has the repro units.
https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...39C&order_number_e=NDA2NjA5Mg==
&web_access=Y

Back in the day people took off the QJets and stuck on giant CFM Holleys because they just didn't know any better.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

I too, recommend a Q-jet. There are lots of good Q-jet guys. SMI & Everyday are 2 that have good reps.

SMI Carburetor Street Performance Rochester Quadrajet 800CFM Buick, Oldsmobile and Pontiac Quadrajet 4BBL SMI- Sean Murphy Induction

Everyday Performance Rebuilt Quadrajet Carburetor Store ~ Quadrajet Carburetors for Sale

A carb that originally came on a GTO, most any Ram Air or HO, and most any rare Musclecar, will usually be way too high. But, the Q-jets that came on big cars and some others are just as good, if built correctly. Most decent rebuilds are in the $400-$500 range, shipped. Cliff has a long waiting list, and probably charges more. 

But, if you wanna run a Holley type carb, I'd go with a Quick Fuel SS-680-VS, or similar VACUUM SECONDARY carb. :smile3:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f178/opinion-carberater-400-motor-86857/index2.html#post624025

http://www.gtoforum.com/f178/opinion-carberater-400-motor-86857/index3.html#post624121

http://www.amazon.com/Quick-Fuel-Technology-SS-680-VS-Carburetor/dp/B003M8YV4I

http://www.quickfueltechnology.com/carburetors/street/ss-series/


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

Quickfuel.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the QJet also. However if the car has a Holley now, then swapping to a QJet would require replacing your present intake manifold as well.

Let me ask "the other" question: What has you considering a carb change? Are you having problems? Looking for more performance than you currently have? What..? How's the car running right now?

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

BearGFR said:


> I'm a big fan of the QJet also. However if the car has a Holley now, then swapping to a QJet would require replacing your present intake manifold as well.
> 
> Bear


Unless it has an adapter plate now.
I have 2 `65 GTO 4bbl auto carbs that need rebuilding and intake manifolds, have no idea what they are worth.


----------

